# 

## lubahal

,     .  ,      .    ,  ,       *   ,*    (     18.06.2011 .,  * ,   * ),    (** ).                -   3     **   .  ,         (       ? ?   ?...).             2011.     2012.

----------

?

----------


## lubahal

.

----------

,      
  .   .

----------

(,  ,   )  1        .     .

----------


## lubahal

> )


,,  ?

----------

, ..  .

----------

!


       1  2012                   :
     1.      .
     2.  .
     3. ,    .
               ,   19.7  .



      1.       ().
      2.   ,   1 ,   , ,       .
,    ,   
            , ,   ,  , e-mail ( ).    .

----------


## lubahal

!

----------


## lubahal

> .


 ,   ?

----------

.  ,   .

----------


## 7272

,          ,       .        .

----------


## room111

,     ,          "  2    ". 
      ,

----------


## lubahal

> .  ,   .


   ,     .( ,  ).   :    -  .     ,         (2006 )?

----------

> ..
> 
>   ___________________
> . : ___________________
> _____________________________
> _____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...


        .

----------


## 7272

> .


     .



> ,         (2006 )?


 .

----------


## lubahal

!

----------

